
Trump Signs Executive Orders on Drug Prices - sahin-boydas
https://www.npr.org/2020/07/24/895290378/trump-signs-executive-orders-on-drug-prices
======
bleah1000
That story was complete garbage. After reading it, I don't know much about
what the executive orders actually are. Not a single quote from the orders or
a link so we can read the orders ourselves. We have summaries of the orders,
but given that the whole article feels more like an opinion piece pretending
it's a new article, I don't know if I can trust that the summary is accurate.

One of the experts spends a whole paragraph telling us that the orders are
meaningless, without saying why they are meaningless. There is some evidence
given for why they might not work, but even the expert doesn't say they won't
but that they might not.

In fact, I could sum up the article this way:

The first three executive orders may or may not be beneficial for drug price
reduction.

The other executive order has not been issued and is a way to force the
pharmaceutical industry to negotiate new drug prices. This might or might not
be beneficial for drug price reduction.

